# 1432 Sears - My First Project



## DavidN (Aug 23, 2008)

I actually began this project about a week ago. My first group of posts was in this thread. https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4385

Since that time I have spent a huge amount of time reading this forum. This group has been very valuable...thank you to everyone for such detailed posts.

The interior of this boat had two coats of green paint that was peeling pretty badly. I stripped the areas that would not have deck or carpet. I used KWIK paint remover. I have refinished furniture for years and quick works very well. Deciding on which paint to use was a big decision. Again this forum has been a huge help. Obviously the primer is the most important part. After readling this forum and talking to some folks who work in paint for a living a decided on Rust-oleum Topside primer for the outside of the boat. I know it says topside, however, based upon what the experts told me this primer should do just fine on a boat that does not stay in the water all the time. I sure hope they are correct. On the inside of the boat I used regular metal primer and painted everything even the areas that will be decked. I just want that extra protection and the extra couple of coats may help against leaks as well. I also prepped and primed my trailer. 

Tomorrow I apply the second coat to inside, outside and trailer. I plan on keeping everyone up to date but this project may take longer then most just because of my schedule. Once painted I plan on framing the decking. I am going to carpet the floors and build the floors up some (probably to the top of the seats on the front) other then that I do not want to fully deck the boat because of the width.

Looking forward to everyone's thoughts and I will post some second coat photos tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## ben2go (Aug 23, 2008)

Have you used the trailer yet?My friend had one with rollers like that for a tri hull.It was a pain to load.One of us ended up in the water holding the runners until the boat got over them.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 23, 2008)

Missed ya before DavidN , Gonna be a nice project. Your doing good on the paint decisions, way to go on the info from a paint supplier, now ya can just pass the info to others when needed. :wink: 

Decking up some is fine in my oppinion if you plan on no co-visiters fishen with ya. It makes me nervous being in a narrow boat with others let alone if the said boat has been modified on higher floor elevation. 

I would seek a little more info on decking upto the bench seat as well. Alot of my concerns would go away if I only planned to fish with the boat by myself.

what color do you plan on doing?


----------



## DavidN (Aug 23, 2008)

No not yet...I figured there would be a bit of a learning curve there though


----------



## DavidN (Aug 23, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Missed ya before DavidN , Gonna be a nice project. Your doing good on the paint decisions, way to go on the info from a paint supplier, now ya can just pass the info to others when needed. :wink:
> 
> Decking up some is fine in my oppinion if you plan on no co-visiters fishen with ya. It makes me nervous being in a narrow boat with others let alone if the said boat has been modified on higher floor elevation.
> 
> ...



Thanks...I actually plan on using this layout that was used for a 1432 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2423&hilit=tyler+w

Do you folks see any problems there? I am going to paint gray and use that gray carpet from lowes. Boat trailer will be painted black.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea I'd stick with that level of flooring :wink: 

You all electric??


----------



## DavidN (Aug 23, 2008)

No...I have a 4 hp Johnson and yes there will be 2 in the boat....


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 23, 2008)

DavidN said:


> No...I have a 4 hp Johnson and yes there will be 2 in the boat....



I'm still gonna say it will work, with that level of flooring, I have a 1436 and on the front I went up to the bench level for my deck, it does fine with two in the boat, with your 1432(minus 4") and the floor going to half way or a little higher on the bench would still be fine I think. BUT, with the gas motor is it because you plan on Big waters or is it a gas motor area? My area are all (but two lakes) electric only.

I do love the storage lay out as well.

Got another question well maybe two, What do you plan on fishing for?? and do you plan on any night time fishen-this has alot to do with the layout as well.

Mine isn't set up well for night time and I would love to catch some cat(its the only ones I eat, I release everything else) so to be more comfy I'm gonna need to change a few things.


----------



## DavidN (Aug 23, 2008)

I am in Virginia and will be fishing in larger parts of the James River. So I will have a need for the outboard on occasion. The James is known for its smallmouth fishing...cats too but I am going after the smallies.

I will probably wire and install lights but not really planning on alot of night fishing. I will be including them just in case though...

Thanks for the replies. Good stuff


----------



## jawsh569 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi there, I have been reading your posts. I too just started a 1432 boat mod project.. and have been reading about decking a 32" boat. So what I did was build a temporary deck that went level with the bench seat on up to the front. I put it in the water and tied it to the dock...and tried to walk around on it. and I'd have to say I was a little woried. I think it would be more of a tricky balancing act with a 32" boat. So I am going to bring the deck down maybe half way like the one in the pic of that link you pasted earlier in your post. Hope any info I provided is helpful for your mod. I'm really curious to see how your project turns out.


----------



## DavidN (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone here are some photos from today. Will put the last coat on in a day or so....


----------



## phased (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking real good!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 25, 2008)

nice job,looking good


----------



## DavidN (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Some updated photos. I am now ready to start wiring. Then finish plywood and carpet. Interested in everyones comments.

David


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 1, 2008)

=D> you are doing a good job


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2008)

Everything looks really good!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 1, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> =D> you are doing a good job





Waterwings said:


> Everything looks really good!



X3 :wink: 

ST


----------



## DavidN (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!

I do have a couple of questions in regard to wiring. I have done some searches and cannot find an exact answer...so here it goes..

I am going to have a 24 volt trolling motor, front nav light (rear to be a battery powered light...will not do much night fishing), and a bilge. That is it for now. I will eventually add a depth finder but not now. I am running a 4 HP Johnson so no alternator.

I am planning on installing a circuit breaker and I am going to make a switch panel. I am aware that I need 6 gauge from the battery and 12 gauge to all of the other components. 

With this setup 1 batter is enough is that correct? Or would I need two batteries...? I am not sure why I would need two...

I am planning on wiring this week so any help you can provide would be appreciated.

Finally where is the best place to buy a breaker? Would I need to order or is there a local place that would have them? I do not have a marine store near by...just autoparts stores

Thanks

David


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 2, 2008)

You're not planning on the 12 ga. feeding the TM are you? You can get breakers at the auto parts store in the electrical section, depending on amperage $5-10.

Number of batteries will hinge on the amount of use you intend for the boat. If you fish 2-3 hours at a stretch you'd be OK, but if you spend the day on the water, I'd add a second. 

I like 1 just for the TM, nothing else, and one for electronics, interior & nav lights, and additional lighting night fishing). Then of course a 3rd for an electric start OB. That said, when I'm able to go fishing, I normally am on the water for hours, and alot at night. You'll never regret having spare power.....but you certainly will not having enough :wink: 

ST


----------



## DavidN (Sep 2, 2008)

No sorry. I am using 6 gauge for the TM too....I was not clear in my post. Thank you for the reply. I will check with the auto parts store on the breaker


----------



## Zum (Sep 2, 2008)

Pretty sure you need two batteries for a 24 volt TM,they have to be wired in series.
Sorry if that is already a known.


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, 2 batteries are needed for a 24V trolling motor. So really 3 batteries are needed because you'll need a 12V system too. Unless you get a 24V bilge and lights, but that costs more than just a 3rd battery. 

I have an 80# thrust TM and it was highly recommended I go with a Minkota 60amp manual breaker. 6 gauge wire should supply fine. If you are going to pop for a 24V motor go with a Minkota with Autopilot and a built in transducer. Check out https://www.motorclinic.com/ for a reconditioned motor. They were really good guys and their prices were great. They are in Minneapolis MN. and I stopped by to pick up the motor and found out they are actually the Vexlar factory too.


----------



## DavidN (Sep 2, 2008)

I am glad that I asked. In addition to researching the heck out of this project on this forum, I also purchased the ebook "Hydrilla Gorilla" https://www.myjonboat.com/aboutboat.htm ....this recommends one battery for TM, depth finder, live well, lights, etc. on one deep cycle battery and an onboard solar panel charger

When it comes to electricity I am far from an expert...I just thought that everyone would be interested in the differences. I believe that I would rather err to the safe side though and go with more then one battery.


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Looked at the HydraGorilla website.... Did you find the Bassin' Buddies e-cards humorous? AND....What are the amazing benefits of emu oil, and how do I get some???


----------



## DavidN (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes...that is a hoot!! :lol:


----------



## Zum (Sep 2, 2008)

You might only need 2 batteries...the 2 for the 24V(series) and run your wires(lights,bilge) just off 1 battery for the 12V.
Still nice to get another for the fish finder if you get one and if you do they normally work better on a battery by itself(interferance and stuff).They hardly draw any power(ff,lights..)so a smaller battery will do.


----------



## DavidN (Sep 2, 2008)

Well....I totally messed everyone up here. I purchased a used 40 Lb thrust bow mount *12 VOLT* Minn Kota off of Craigs list. So I do not have a 24 volt. I guess I really proved how much I know......sorry folks


----------



## Zum (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...guess only 1 battery is needed.Or 2 in parallel,for longer trolling time but thats not a problem if your only using it for 5-6 hours at a time.An extra battery for lights,well they don't draw that much,especially if there LEDs(Blue Water)and a bilge,like the lights only draws power when it's on.It is nice to know you have the power when you need it though.Although I only use 1 battery.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 4, 2008)

DavidN said:


> I am glad that I asked. In addition to researching the heck out of this project on this forum, I also purchased the ebook "Hydrilla Gorilla" https://www.myjonboat.com/aboutboat.htm ....this recommends one battery for TM, depth finder, live well, lights, etc. on one deep cycle battery and an onboard solar panel charger



Check with someone who's more familiar with the solar chargers (than me), from what I've heard they're a waste of money. Not enough wattage output to do any good. If you don't do that much night-fishing, just recharge them once you get home from fishing.

ST


----------



## DavidN (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update.

Carpet is complete, seats are mounted, did a little pinstripe work, wiring is roughed in, etc...I still have to complete all the wiring and do some minor touch up but should be complete in another week. =D> 

David


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 10, 2008)

looks good you did a great job


----------



## DavidN (Sep 22, 2008)

Well everyone the project is complete....well sort of...I guess we are never finished. I few little touch ups but ready for the maiden voyage next weekend. A big thanks to everyone and to this awesome forum.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 22, 2008)

that looks good you did a excellent job now go get it wet and post some of those big fish pics =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job on the boat.
Happy fishing.


----------



## kemical (Sep 22, 2008)

=D> outstanding job my friend,,


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 22, 2008)

awsome job  

almost too nice to get it wet :lol:


----------



## kemical (Sep 22, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> awsome job
> 
> almost too nice to get it wet :lol:



i know right???


----------



## DavidN (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 22, 2008)

great looking boat!


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 22, 2008)

My compliments to the builder. Great job.


----------



## jawsh569 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! You turned that into one sick rig! I'm very impressed. Your boat also just gave me more incentive to start on my 1432.


----------



## heathen (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job, that is one great looking boat!!!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 23, 2008)

Not much else I can say that everyone else hasn't already! Nice job!

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 23, 2008)

Ditto! Great job! 8)


----------

